# Help with amphetamine synthesis



## Cuci (May 25, 2022)

Greetings everyone, I was searching the forum for quite some time and after some time of amphetamine use, I'd like to try to make my own. But I need help getting all the chemicals needed for synthesis. I know that I can get P2NP via people from forum, but I don't know where I could get stuff like sulfuric acid, mercury nitrate etc.
If someone is willing to take some lf his time to explain to me where I can get all the stuff needed, and maybe later guide me through synthesis I would be very grateful.


----------



## G.Patton

Hello there!



Cuci said:


> sulfuric acid



CuciYou can use phosphoric acid instead of sulfuric acid to get amph phosphate.


Cuci said:


> mercury nitrate


You can buy Hg contain thermometer in a pharmacy and broke it. There is method how to make Hg(NO3)2 with HNO3 and Hg. Also, you can search at "Listing" to find whatever you need. If you have any more questions, ask me!


----------



## Madeinkorea

G.Patton said:


> Hello there!
> Are there any significant differences when using Phosphoric acid instead of sulfuric acid in the P2NP Hg/Al amalgam synthesis method?
> Is amphetamine phosphate as good as the sulfuric acid counterpart?
> 
> ...



G.Patton


----------



## Madeinkorea

Sorry meant to comment here: 

Are there any significant differences when using Phosphoric acid instead of sulfuric acid in the P2NP Hg/Al amalgam synthesis method?
Is amphetamine phosphate as good as the sulfuric acid counterpart?


----------



## G.Patton

Madeinkorea said:


> Sorry meant to comment here:
> 
> Are there any significant differences when using Phosphoric acid instead of sulfuric acid in the P2NP Hg/Al amalgam synthesis method?
> Is amphetamine phosphate as good as the sulfuric acid counterpart?



MadeinkoreaAmphetamine salts Read this please


----------

